# Rapid heartbeat



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I am finding that I am waking up in the midddle of the night with a rapid heartbeat followed by heartburn. I there a connection here? I had a stress test, cardiogram, last year with OK results.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Your Post:I had a stress test, cardiogram, last year with OK results. ______________________________________That was last year.Start keeping track of your BP and pulses.The waking up in the middle of the night thing could be related to many conditions, but it is also one of the signs of heart trouble.Heart problems are not that easy to diagnose.That's why so many people wind up dead.They don't catch the symptoms in time or in action.It was mostly by virtue of getting myself to the Cardiologist while experiencing a heart episode that I was finally started on the correct treatment.You would be amazed at the number of people who slip by with good test results aand then keel over while jogging or playing basket ball or doing some other sport they love.So be a pest with your doctor. See a cardiologist.Monitor your vitals, and be well.Hugs and hope, Kamie


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey KnothappyIf you are on any meds check them for rapid heartbeat side effects.I have found that even Zantac can cause a rapid heartbeat.Char


----------

